# Chest tube removal - put in by ER staff



## mitzekelley (Oct 9, 2013)

A physican in our group removed a chest tube in the hospital that was put in by ER staff.  He did not put it in himself.  I cannot find a code for chest tube removal (32552 does not apply to this particular tube) It should not be subject to global period because he did not put it in....only removed it.  Does anyone know what I can bill for this procedure if anything at all.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## teresabug (Oct 12, 2013)

I have heard that the Dr. can bill for an E/M code for this, since he wasn't the one that inserted the tube.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 12, 2013)

Bill the same code they used to insert the chest tube and use the 55 modifier if it is in the global.


----------



## Anitha Lingala (Oct 14, 2013)

I have always billed an EM level (established visit 99211 or 99212) for the chest tube removal performed by other than the physician who placed it.

Anitha L, CPC, CCS, CPMA


----------

